# Washing Machine On Laminate



## VanMark (Jan 25, 2017)

I have a front loading washing machine on top of 1 foot by 2 foot interlocking laminate.. Was vibrating (still is eventhough I levelled it) and digging into floor. Should I cut a board (plywood) to put under it to distribute weight?


----------



## havasu (Jan 25, 2017)

I also have a front loader and understand the violent movement you are referring to. I recently saw a set of "front load dampers" at a local big box store and plan on purchasing them myself soon. They are solid rubber, and about 3" tall, but this is why they are made, to stop that movement. Also, regarding plywood, being under something with such a great possibility of becoming wet, I'd say no.


----------



## VanMark (Jan 27, 2017)

If I was worried about plywood getting wet? Wouldnt I be about laminate? I was just thinking it would distribute weight better. Its on the main floor of a bungalow.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2017)

I agree wet is wet. Felts on the feet for tile but I like the idea of spreading the load too.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 30, 2017)

Laminate would have the same issues with water that plywood has. You could think about a piece of sheet vinyl under there. Or even a flat sheet of PVC ( saw that recently at Home Depot). Not sure how much that would help distribute the load. Is the strength of your floor questionable?


----------



## VanMark (Mar 2, 2017)

Plywood wouldnt of been a good idea unless I screwed it right down. I did manage to put some wooden blocks in between floor joists that helped. Also found some rubber tiles I wedged beteen washer frame and floor. Got machine running fairly smoothly but GUESS WHAT. Machine broke (Samsung..poor design,spider gear cracked like most models do) Ended up buying a new top loader. Nice and quiet and doesnt shake the whole house.


----------

